# Starke Pfoten Kennel



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

John and I have been looking around at breeders because we would like to get our future dog from a well recognized breeder. John, in his searching, found the Starke Pfoten Kennel and likes the Super Dog Program that they put their puppies through. The warranty also looks like a very good one but, because we have no experience working with a reputable breeder, I have no idea.

I guess I'm just wondering if there are any opinions on this Kennel, their Super Dog Program, the warranty, etc. Like I said, we aren't going to seriously consider getting another dog for a few years but it's never too early to start looking around and finding breeders that we could work with in the future. 

Thanks in advance for any response.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

YAY!!! PUPPY!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

sent a PM


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for the various PMs I have received. Any other opinions would be appreciated, but it is appearing as though this Kennel is not as, well, impressive as their website makes them out to be.

John and I have no commitment to any specific breeder, we're currently just looking around. We still have a few years (at least two) until we will be able to get a dog since we will be in different locations due to school. I would prefer that any new dog we get be raised with John and Jerzey, rather than just Koji and I. I don't know that that would necessarily make a difference, but I think introducing a puppy into our family would make things easier on Jerzey than her suddenly moving her in with a full grown dog. Who knows? It could be perfectly fine, but I find puppy raising much easier with two people around!









All I do know is that, after making the mistake of funding a backyard breeder with purchasing Jerzey (who, don't get me wrong, we love to death and is the perfect addition to our little "family"), we do not want to make that mistake again and want to have as much knowledge and research under our belts as possible. The more we have, the easier our decision will be when it finally becomes the time to add another puppy into the mix.









Again, thank you for the opinions so far. They are greatly appreciated and any additional comments will be appreciated as well.


----------

